# My beautiful Rostratus fossorochromis



## castaway2 (Mar 30, 2013)

My new male Rostratus just changed his color and hi is stunning i need him to breed with his female!!


----------



## castaway2 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## castaway2 (Mar 30, 2013)

The female.


----------



## castaway2 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## castaway2 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## castaway2 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice looking fish, how big is he?

My Rostratus is about 4.5" He shows signs of coloring up and then he colors down. He is in an all male tank but I have hopes he will stay colored up one day soon. Congrats on your nice fish!


----------



## castaway2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi thanks mate he is aprox 6" to 7" he is my boy lolll good luck on yours :thumb: and i think he will get color soon because mine did the same.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Mine is a similar size, probably about a inch bigger than when he started to colour up. Was nicer when he had some girlfriends but I too am hoping he'll perk back up eventually.

They are really fantastic fish, great personality for a Malawian and their sand sifting behaviour makes them interesting to watch.


----------



## castaway2 (Mar 30, 2013)

I agree :fish:


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

My current male started colouring at 4.5". Within 2.5 weeks he was in full adult coloration and the metallic blue has intensified since. It happened faster than the last ones I had and he is not the dominant fish in the tank, just the dominant rostratus.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Strange, I think my male might just be a bit of a wuss. In 2 weeks I should have a tank free I might move him to a more peaceful setup and see if he perks up.

Thinking rostratus harem + a group of C moorii or a phenochilus variant.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Very Nice looking fish!


----------



## castaway2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------

